# المنتديات العامة > فيض القلم >  >  ] إن كُنت تتألم ،، هاكَ قلبي يُشاطرك الألم [

## دمعة على السطور

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

اللهم صلي وسلم على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم وفرجنا بهم ياكريم،،

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته،،



] إن كنت تتألم ،، خذ قلبي يشاطرك الألم [


إن دهت قلبك وعكة الحزن و حفت به خيوط المرار ،،

فهاك قلبي يُقابلكها حزناً ومرارا ،،


*********

بين أغصان الخونة ،، وغيابت الخداع ،،إذا تشابكت لك ورقة من الأوجاع ،،

فضاق صدرك من التلاعب والتغافل ممن حولك بكل ماقد شاع ،،

لاتنظر لأناملك تلك التي قد تجرحت من الأشواك ،،

 ولالقلبك وأوردته المُتشققة النازفة الجراح ،،


بل وجّه بصرك إلى الطعنات التي رُمي بها قلبٌ أحبك ،، 

حزناً على قلبك ،، فذاق طعم ذلك الجرح المُراق ،،


********* 

حين تنظر بعينٍ قد جفت عروقها ،،

فلم يعد للدمع منبت على محجرها ،،

بل بات الناطق عن ألمها احمرارها ،،


اعكس هنا الصورة ،،، ووجهها على محجري ،،

علّك حيئذ ترى سيلاً ،،، كما المطر ِ

وإن لم ترى رفقاً أيا صاح ،،، فلا تزدري ،،

فالقلب أضحى عليك نار ،، والعين اقرحت أجفانها ،،

********* 
إن مات في قلبك حلم ،،، 

وأُطفئت من حولك شموع أشعلتها بكل أمل ،،

فانصبت عليك كؤوس ٌمن ألم ،،



ففي القلب كومة من الشموع ،، أبت إلا أن تُضيئ لك كما السراج ،،


وتدفئ أطراف أحلامك ،،،فسيري الدفئ فيها،،

 لتُعيد لها تفاؤلاً كاد أن يخفت في زحمة الآم والجراح ،،

*********



لست وحدك من تتألم ،،

هناك قلوب تتألم لأجل ألمك ،،

وهناك قلوب لم يُروي ضمأها بشر،،

ومع ذلك تبتسم ،، وبكل أمل تحتزم ،،

فلاتتألم ،،،


لاتنسى أن تنظر للأفق وتتأمل ،، وترجو الله بغدٍ جديد

فرب العُلى خيرُ طبيب




من محض خيال دمعة على السطور ،،

اخترتُ أن يكون إهداء إلى كل من يقرأ السطور

وخصوصاً من يحوم حول القلب ،،
لربما يسقط حرف من الحروف على جرح فيكون كما البلسم ،،
تقبلوا مودتي ،،

----------


## شواطئ شوق

انت كلامك بلسم لجروح المصاب 
حروفك ونبعك في غاية الروعة 
جزيتي خيراً على السطور الرائعة 
دمتم بخير بحق المولى

----------


## عشقي القران

سلمتي دمعة 

 
وسلمت اناملك الرائعه


 
التي سطرت لنا كلام من ذهب




وصنعت لنا مرهم عجيب يشافي



جراحنا وآلامنا ولو بمسحة خفيفة





اختي دمعة  كلماتك لامست اغلفة



قلوبنا فأنارت لها الطريق  وجعلت الدم




يتدفق داخل شراييننا حاملا معه  








اعذب المواساة واشرف المؤاخاة




فلا عدمنا جديدك 


ولا حرمنا من ابداعك




دمتي بحفظ الكريم

----------


## شاري الطيب



----------


## همس الصمت

جروح وآلآم 
حزن وتعب
دموع وآهات
كلها أجتمعت في كلماتكِ
وأجتمع وغطى على كل ذلك الامل
الذي سيظل رفيقاً لكل شي ..

دمعة على السطور ..
كلماتكِ جميلة جداً
أخذت مآخذ كتيرة  فيها
وحركت خفايا الالم
ورسمت طريقاً نحو الامل .. 
سلمتِ وسلم نبض قلبكِ وقلمكِ الذي يوافينا بكل ماهو جميل ..
الله يعطيكِ الف عافية يارب
على الطرح الرائع ..
دمتِ موفقة لكل خير يارب ..

----------


## .:روح وريحان:.

السلام ع ـليكم ورح ـمة الله وبركاتة }..
صمت يجتاح المكان 
يحمل في طياتة آلم أنثى تريد البوح لم حولها 
هدأت ثم هدأت وحان آلاوان 
لتطلق زفرات تمزق سكون الاماكن
من حولي الكثير ..أتكلم وأتكلم ولكن ... وكأنني في جوف شمعة منطفئة 

وهذا أنا ...
لم أجد من يشاطرني الالم 

كل الشكر عزيزتي
..دمعة ع السطور ..}..
موضووع قمة الرووعة 
تعودنا جميل كتاباتك

----------


## MOONY

مازلتُ أستشف الجمال  بين حروفكِ
والامس طهر قلبكِ من خلال  إحساسكِ
دمتي بكل ود
تحياتي لكِ

----------


## الأمل الوردي

مبدعه يادموعه


كلماتك تدخل الى القلب بمجرد قراءتها


يعطيك الف عافيه

----------


## المستحييل

_خيال في قمة  الروعه كلمات صيغت بخيال رائع جعلني اتوه وسط كلماتك والتغلل فيها بدهشه جميله,,
طرح جميل ,,
المستحيل.._

----------


## رنيم الحب

أحيـانآآ تصعب علينا الجراح ونبحث عن ملاذ لنا 
لنفـاجئ أن حولنا أشباح .. 
فلانستطيع البوح عمايجول بداخلنا
لتصورنا أن كلٍ مشغوول بهمه ويكفيه مابه 
حينهـا تنزف جراحنا ولانجد من يداويها غير أنفسنا 
فنلجئ لرب كريم وتلهج ألسنتنا بفيض من الدعاء 
راجيةً العطــاء 
غــــــاليتي المتميزة .. 
**دمعـــــة على السطور** 
حرووفك الرائعة تخترق جدران قلوبنا 
وتحاكي آلامنا
لتخرجينا من قوقعة اليـأس على أمل بأشراقةٍ 
تضيء لنا ببصيص من نور يتوهج أمام أعيننا 
وهذا يعبر عن صدق مشاعرك وروعة أحاسيسك.. 
فلاتحرمينا من هذا العطـاء  ..
وليوفقك المولى ويرعــاك دومـــآآ .. 
ولقلبك النابض أطيب التحـــايا وأعذبها .. 
.×.رنيـــ الحب ـم.×.

----------


## Sweet Magic

السلام عليكم  

مساء الجوري غاليتي  

وجدت نفسي هنا 

وراق الى قلبي روعة قلمك  

موفقة الى كل خير 

دمتي بخير وسعاده

----------


## فرح

لست وحدك من تتألم ،،

هناك قلوب تتألم لأجل ألمك ،،

وهناك قلوب لم يُروي ضمأها بشر،،

ومع ذلك تبتسم ،، وبكل أمل تحتزم ،،

فلاتتألم ،،،
نعم غااااليتي سقطت حروووفك على قلبي في هذه الحظات
وكأن بيديك تمسحين بها على قلبي ..
كم كنت بحاجه قبل ساعات الى من يطفي لهيب قلبي 
الذي توقد لماجرى عند مرقد نبي الرحمه وسراج الامه نبينا وحبيب قلوبنا
رسول لله صلى الله عليه وآله ,,,
دمـــــــــــوووع ياعمري 
كلمات الشكر لاتفي حق حرف من حرووووفك الذهبيه
لكن املك لك الدعاء بحق صاحب هذه المصيبه 
وبحق بضعته الزهراء عليها السلام بقضاء حوائجك 
دمت وداااام عطائك الممــــــــيز

----------


## شبكة الناصرة

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وربركاته ..

 الله يعطيك العافيه ..

طرح موفق ورائع ..

كلمات معبرة ..

كل المودة

----------


## أموله

قلم رآئع كلمآت اروـوع 

سلمت يدآـآك  ...

----------


## دمعة على السطور

> انت كلامك بلسم لجروح المصاب 
> حروفك ونبعك في غاية الروعة 
> جزيتي خيراً على السطور الرائعة 
> دمتم بخير بحق المولى




تنحني الحروف ،، فتتعثر حيث لاتلتقي مع بعضها لتكون كلمات شكري ..

على هذا الحضور المُختلف ...

والتواجد الغالي ..

فتنرسم نفحات الدعاء ... لقلبكِ الطيب..

فإن عجز شكري ..لن يُضاهي دعائي لكِ شكر ..


يعطيك العافية خيتي .. على هذه الكلمات الكبيرة على شخصي  :embarrest: 

موفقة لكل خير إن شاء الله تعالى
دمتي بعين المولى الجليل

----------


## دمعة على السطور

> سلمتي دمعة 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> وسلمت اناملك الرائعه 
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 
غاليتي ... 
مسح الله على جراحكم بيده الرحيمة ... 
ونظر لكم إمام زمانكم بعينه الكريمة ... 
اتمنى أن يكون ماقدمت سبيل لتخفيف بعض الجراح ..

وأنا من لها كل الشرف بأخوة أمثالكم   :) 
أخية .. 
خُذي خالص شكري وامتناني ..على كل حرف سُطر هنا وأسعد قلبي.. 
وعلى هذا الحضور الذي استضاءت له صفحتي .. 
اسأل الله أن يُنير قلبكِ الطاهر بحب من هم النور.. 
موفقة لكل خير إن شاء الله تعالى
دمتي بعين المولى الجليل

----------


## دمعة على السطور

> 



 
 أخي الكريم ..شاري الطيب..

كل شكري وتقديري لهذه الأدعية الطاهرة ...

وهذه الكلمات المُشجعة ..

وهذا الحضور الطيب..



وأصدق الدعوات اقدمها لكم ..

موفق لكل خير إن شاء الله تعالى
دمت بعين المولى الجليل

----------


## دمعة على السطور

> جروح وآلآم 
> 
> حزن وتعب
> دموع وآهات
> كلها أجتمعت في كلماتكِ
> وأجتمع وغطى على كل ذلك الامل
> الذي سيظل رفيقاً لكل شي .. 
> دمعة على السطور ..
> كلماتكِ جميلة جداً
> ...



غاليتي همس ...

ترتسم البسمة على وجه أحرفي..

وتنحفر بهجة في خلجات قلبي..

لهذا التواجد الغالي ...

وهذه الكلمات العطرة ..كعبق الزهور نُثرت على أرجاء مُتصفحي ..


خذي مداد الشكر ... وجزيل الدعاء..

ابعد الله عنكِ كل الجراح ..بحق محمد وآله الأطهار ..


موفقة لكل خير إن شاء الله تعالى
دمتي بعين المولى الجليل

----------


## دمعة على السطور

> السلام ع ـليكم ورح ـمة الله وبركاتة }..
> صمت يجتاح المكان 
> يحمل في طياتة آلم أنثى تريد البوح لم حولها 
> هدأت ثم هدأت وحان آلاوان 
> لتطلق زفرات تمزق سكون الاماكن
> من حولي الكثير ..أتكلم وأتكلم ولكن ... وكأنني في جوف شمعة منطفئة 
> 
> وهذا أنا ...
> لم أجد من يشاطرني الالم 
> ...



 
أسعدني هذا التواجد ...   :)

وأعطت سطوري رونق تلك الكلمات ..


غاليتي ...

أهلاً بكِ وبحضوركِ المميز ...

وكل شكري لكلماتكِ الرائعة في حق ماكتبت ..

أطهر الدعاء لكِ..

موفقة لكل خير إن شاء الله تعالى
دمتي بعين المولى الجليل

----------


## دمعة على السطور

> مازلتُ أستشف الجمال بين حروفكِ
> والامس طهر قلبكِ من خلال إحساسكِ
> دمتي بكل ود
> تحياتي لكِ



 
 :embarrest:  الجمال يكمن في هذا الحضور الراقي ...
والطهر زُرع بين دفتي قلب من ازدانت صفحتي لحضورها ...


غاليتي موني..
مرحباً بهذا التواجد المميز والمُختلف..

كل الشكر لما أبديتي في حق ماكتبت ..وكل ذلك من ذوقك العالي..

اسأل الله أن يبعد عن روحكِ الطاهرة كل الجراح..

موفقة لكل خير إن شاء الله تعالى
دمتي بعين المولى الجليل

----------


## دمعة على السطور

> مبدعه يادموعه
> 
> 
> كلماتك تدخل الى القلب بمجرد قراءتها
> 
> 
> يعطيك الف عافيه



 
 
غاليتي ..
أنتِ المُبدعة بإطلالتكِ ..الرائعة بحضوركِ..

تواجدكِ الدائم بين سطوري 

يروق لي كثيراً..وانتظره دوماً.. كقطرات الندى تروي حروفي..

فلا تحرمينا من روعته..


أصدق الدعاء يمتد لشخصكِ الرائع ..

موفقة لكل خير إن شاء الله تعالى
دمتي بيعن المولى الجليل

----------


## دمعة على السطور

> _خيال في قمة الروعه كلمات صيغت بخيال رائع جعلني اتوه وسط كلماتك والتغلل فيها بدهشه جميله,,_
> 
> _طرح جميل ,,_
> _المستحيل.._





أهلاً بمن تشرفت صفحتي بإشراقة حروفها ..

وأسعدني حضورها بين أسطري..


غاليتي المُستحيل ..

أمد لكِ مداداً من شكري وامتناني لهذ التواجد الرااائع ..

ولاأنسى خالص الدعاء لكِ ..

موفقة لكل خير إن شاء الله تعالى
دمتي بعين المولى الجليل

----------


## دمعة على السطور

> أحيـانآآ تصعب علينا الجراح ونبحث عن ملاذ لنا 
> 
> لنفـاجئ أن حولنا أشباح .. 
> فلانستطيع البوح عمايجول بداخلنا
> لتصورنا أن كلٍ مشغوول بهمه ويكفيه مابه 
> حينهـا تنزف جراحنا ولانجد من يداويها غير أنفسنا 
> فنلجئ لرب كريم وتلهج ألسنتنا بفيض من الدعاء 
> راجيةً العطــاء 
> غــــــاليتي المتميزة .. 
> ...



 

  :embarrest:  حبيبتي ...

سيل كلماتكِ..أخجل مني حتى الحرف..

فبات يقف حائراً كيف يُجازيكِ...

إضافتكِ راقت لي كثيراً..

ولازلت انتظر عطاء قلمكِ في هذا القسم  ..

لتيقني بقدرته الهائلة ..


أخيتي ..بحراً من الشكر إن يكفي أعطيكِ..

واسأل الله أن يبعد عن هذا القلب الطاهر كل الجراح ..بحق محمد وآله الطاهرين ..



على فكرة ...المنتدى يفتقدكِ عزيزتي..اتمنى أن تكوني بخير..

موفقة لكل خير إن شاء الله تعالى
دمتي بعين المولى الجليل

----------


## دمعة على السطور

> السلام عليكم 
> 
> مساء الجوري غاليتي 
> 
> وجدت نفسي هنا 
> 
> وراق الى قلبي روعة قلمك 
> 
> موفقة الى كل خير 
> ...



 
 وعلى نبينا وآله وعليكم السلام والرحمة ..

أهلاً ومرحباً بهذا النور على متصفحي ..

غاليتي ...أبتهج الفؤاد لحضرة حرفكِ هنا ..

لكِ مني باقة من كلمات شكري والامتنان ..لروعة التواجد ..

ولقلبكِ فيض الدعاء..

موفقة لكل خير إن شاء الله تعالى
دمتي بعين المولى الجليل

----------


## دمعة على السطور

> لست وحدك من تتألم ،،
> 
> 
> هناك قلوب تتألم لأجل ألمك ،، 
> وهناك قلوب لم يُروي ضمأها بشر،، 
> ومع ذلك تبتسم ،، وبكل أمل تحتزم ،، 
> فلاتتألم ،،،
> نعم غااااليتي سقطت حروووفك على قلبي في هذه الحظات
> وكأن بيديك تمسحين بها على قلبي ..
> ...



 
حبيبتي.. 
فيض عطاء كلماتكِ.. أخجل مني القلم .. 
وأسعد قلبي كثيراً... 
اسأل الله أن يبعد عن روحكِ الطاهرة كل ألم وكل جراح.. 
بحق محمد وآله الطاهرين ... 

لكِ أُغدق كلمات شكري..وأزف أصدق دعائي... 
كوني بخير عزيزتي... 
موفقة ومقضية حوائجكِ.. 
دمتي بعين الإله..

----------


## دمعة على السطور

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وربركاته ..
> 
> الله يعطيك العافيه ..
> 
> طرح موفق ورائع ..
> 
> كلمات معبرة ..
> 
> كل المودة



 
 وعلى نبينا وآله وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته...

أخي الكريم ..شبكة ...

لقلمي كل الفخر ..بأن يحتظي على إعجابكم ...

كل الشكر لهذا الحضور الطيب..

وأصدق الدعاء يمتد لكم..

موفق لكل خير إن شاء الله تعالى
دمت بعين المولى الجليل

----------


## دمعة على السطور

> قلم رآئع كلمآت اروـوع 
> 
> سلمت يدآـآك ...



 
أهلاً ومرحباً   :)

غاليتي...

لحضوركِ الرائع  أبعث كل التحايا ..

ولكلماتكِ العطرة أهدي كل السلام ..

وأزف الدعاء لقلبكِ عزيزتي..

موفقة لكل خير إن شاء الله تعالى
دمتي بعين المولى الجليل

----------


## رنيم الحب

> حبيبتي ... 
> سيل كلماتكِ..أخجل مني حتى الحرف.. 
> فبات يقف حائراً كيف يُجازيكِ... 
> إضافتكِ راقت لي كثيراً.. 
> ولازلت انتظر عطاء قلمكِ في هذا القسم .. 
> لتيقني بقدرته الهائلة .. 
> 
> أخيتي ..بحراً من الشكر إن يكفي أعطيكِ.. 
> واسأل الله أن يبعد عن هذا القلب الطاهر كل الجراح ..بحق محمد وآله الطاهرين .. 
> ...



غـــــاليتي الراائعة .. 
**دمـــووعه ** 
كلماتك تبعث في داخلي أمـــلآ وتفاؤلآ 
فأنا لم أفكر أبدآآ في عرض كتاباتي 
وأنا في النادر جدآآ ما أكتب 
ولعل قلمي يستشف الحزن من قلبي 
فلا أستطيع البوح بما يختلجني  
يكفيني أن أتجول في هذا الفيض من العطـاء الذي يأسرني برووعته 
وأرى نفسي تلقائيـآآ أتعايش مع هذه الحروف الصاادقة 
فأقطف من كل نبتة زهـرة وأزرعها في داخلي لتنير دربي المظلم  
أختـــــــــــــاااه .. 
دومـآآ تخجليني بروعتك وتفقدك للأعضـاء 
وكم تمنيت أن أحمـــل قلبآآ كبيرآآ واسع العطاء كقلبك 
فهنيـآآ لك بذلك .. 
فغيابي عن المنتدى ..كان بسبب أنني بدأت للتو دراسةدبلوم رياض أطفال 
بعد فترة من الخموول والجمود ..فلا أرى متسعـآآ من الوقت .. 
الا أنني لا أستغني عن هذا الصرح الراائع وأشعر بالأنتماء لأعضاءة 
وسأنظـــم وقتي وأعوود لكم كماكنت ..  
وعــذرآآ ان كنت أطلت الحديث وأصبحت ثرثارة .. 
ولك منى تحية خـااصة ممزوجة بكل الحب والتقدير .. 
.×.رنيـــ الحب ـم.×.

----------


## دمعة على السطور

> غـــــاليتي الراائعة .. 
> 
> 
> **دمـــووعه ** 
> كلماتك تبعث في داخلي أمـــلآ وتفاؤلآ 
> فأنا لم أفكر أبدآآ في عرض كتاباتي 
> وأنا في النادر جدآآ ما أكتب 
> ولعل قلمي يستشف الحزن من قلبي 
> فلا أستطيع البوح بما يختلجني  
> ...



رنومة الحبوبة :)
أهلاً بهذا التواجد مرة أخرى ..
أرى صفحتي استبشرت وازداد ضياءها ..
من عبير حضوركِ ونور كلماتكِ..
سعُدتُ لعودتكِ بين طيات قلمي..وما أسعدني أكثر..هو ماسطرته هنا ..
تمنياتي لكِ بالتوفيق غاليتي ...رااائع هو هذا المجال الذي تدرسينه :) 
اشتقنا لكِ كثيراً ولحضوركِ المميز خصوصاً في القسم العام .. 
اتمنى أن تكوني في أحسن حال..

اكرر..كلماتكِ في حقي لاتزال كبيرة على شخصي عزيزتي..
شكراً من الأعماق لكِ..دوماً
موفقة لكل خير إن شاء الله تعالى
دمتي بعين المولى الجليل

----------


## hope

كنت هنآ أستنشق عطر حروفكـ ،،

سقطت أحرفكـ ولآمست شغاف قلبي الجريح .. 

 فبرأتُ من جروحي بعذب كلمآتكِ..!!

دمتِ ودآم نبضُ قلمك

----------


## Princess

هبة من الرب
ان يهديك قلبا محب
يفكر فيك ويدعو لك في كل حين..
ويجسد معاني الأخلاص والأيثار..

دعائك.. مطلبي
و رجائي ان تبقي دوما بخير

دمتي بحفظ الرحمن

----------


## دمعة على السطور

> كنت هنآ أستنشق عطر حروفكـ ،،
> 
> سقطت أحرفكـ ولآمست شغاف قلبي الجريح .. 
> 
> فبرأتُ من جروحي بعذب كلمآتكِ..!!
> 
> دمتِ ودآم نبضُ قلمك



 
غاليتي ..أهلاً بكِ بين حبر قلمي..

أستشفيت حزن داكن بين طيات حروفك..

اسأل الله أن يمسح على جراحك بيده الرحيمة ...بحق محمد وآله الطاهرين..


شكري لكِ لاحدود له...

والدعاء لك يمتد كالسيل ...

موفقة لكل خير إن شاء الله تعالى

دمتي بعين المولى الجليل

----------


## دمعة على السطور

> هبة من الرب
> ان يهديك قلبا محب
> يفكر فيك ويدعو لك في كل حين..
> ويجسد معاني الأخلاص والأيثار.. 
> دعائك.. مطلبي
> و رجائي ان تبقي دوما بخير 
> 
> دمتي بحفظ الرحمن



أهلاً بحضور أتشرف به..وتستأنس له سرائري..

الأجمل من ذلك ...تواجد غالي بين السطور...

شكراً يُضاهي عدد النبضات ..وعلوا أصدائها...

ودعاءً سأتركه قابعاً بين حشرجات الصدر..

لايعلم به إلا الله جل وعلى ورسوله صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم ..


موفقة لكل خير إن شاء الله تعالى

دمتي بعين المولى الجليل..

----------


## امنيات مجروحه

غاليتي / دمعه على السطور

كلماتكِ لها وقع مؤثر على نفسي 
فأحسستُ بها 
كالمضمظ لجراح القلب 


غاليتي {

هنا أبحرتُ في عالمٌ بين جمال وروعة حرفكِ 
ولا مست كلماتكِ قلبي 
وغرقتُ في أعماق الابداع
ما أجمل همسكِ
وما أصدق شعوركِ
موفقة لكل خير عزيزتي
وبإنتظار إبداع جديد
كل المودة




أمنيــ مجروحه ــات
كانت هنا

----------


## دمعة على السطور

اللهم صل وسلم على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم وفرجنا بهم ياكريم ...

إن كان لكلماتي بعض الأثر.....

فلمقدمكِ على قلبي كل الأثر......

تتيه كلمات شكري ولاأكاد أن أُلملمها ......!!

عندما يسطع نوركِ السامي .....ويتخلل سطوري ..بعض من أحاسيس قلبكِ الطاهر...


أمد لكِ دعائي مداً,........ فليُسابق النسمات وصولاً للسماء..

ولتُفتح له أبوابها ..بحق محمد وآله الطاهرين ..

موفقة غاليتي ومقضية حوائجكِ بحق من حبهم بقلبكِ مزروع..


اعذري صغر أحرفي .....
دمتي بعين المولى الجليل

----------


## *حــــــــــلا*

من أروع الأشياء أن نجد شخصاً يهتم بمن هم حوله ويعيش معهم بكل أحاسيسه ووجدانه
تقبلي تحياتي
*حــــــــلا*

----------


## آلدآنه}~ْ

سسسسسسسسلمتيَ وسلمت يمنآك

ع إًٍٍَِلـطرِح آلـرآئــعًَ

شآكرِة لك علىآ جهووودكًَ

مودتيًَ

----------


## ابو ريحان

السلام عليكم انا ابو ريحان اود ان اشكرك على ما خط قلم قلبك الواسع الخيال والقوي التامل واطلب مساعدتك لي في المنتدى اذ انني لا اعلم شيئا عن المنتديات وشكرا لك

----------


## دمعة على السطور

اللهم صل وسلم على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم وفرجنا بهم ياكريم..


أهلاً بكل من حل على أرجاء ورقي...

وطبع نبضة من نبضاته التي أعطت كلماتي رونقاً..


شكراً من القلب لكم....

ودعاءً يمتد لجمال ارواحكم..

أخي الكريم أبو ريحان ..وعلى نبينا وآله وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته..

شكراً من القلب لطهر كلماتكم ..وطيب حضوركم..

أخي اعتذر لتأخري..لكوني للتو اقرأ ماكتبتم...

أنا على اتم استعداد بالمساعدة بكل مااستطيع تقديمه..نحن هنا بخدمتكم..

ولكن ..حضرتكم لم تحددوا بأي السبل أساعد...!!


اكرر شكري لكل من لفى بين سطوري..


موفقين لكل خير إن شاء الله تعالى

دمتم بعين المولى الجليل..

----------


## جنۉن من ﺳـڱۉن

.. رأإئـِع أإن يكـ‘ـون هنـ‘ـأإك من يشـ‘ـعر بنـ‘ـأإ ..!
يشـ‘ـأإطرنـآأإ الآلمـ .. ,!
ويمحـ‘ـو ذأإك أإلحـ‘ـزن أإلدفـ‘ـين وسـ‘ـط ملآأإمح وجوهـ‘ـنـأإ ..!
تلـ‘ـك الآحـ‘ـزأإن لآأإتعنـ‘ـي شـ‘ـيء وتلك أإلجرأإح أندثـ‘ـرت حيـ‘ـنمـآأإ أإصبـ‘ـح هنـ‘ـأإك 
قـ‘ـلب كمـ‘ـأإ البلسمـ لـقـ‘ـلبي ..!
مذهـ‘ـله هي كلمـ‘ـأإتك .. 
مميـ‘ـزه في طروحـ‘ـأإتك .. ~
دمـ‘ـتِ بسـ‘ـع ـآأإدهـ

----------

